# cigarettes from Andorra



## GLESGAANDY (Jul 2, 2014)

got cigarettes and tobaco from andora got stopped at reus airportand have them confiscated but have now got a letter back in scotland in spanish to say i have a fine of 3300 euros will i have to pay this will they chase me for the money and if i dont pay will i be able to come back to spain although i dont live in spain i visit about ten times a year thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GLESGAANDY said:


> got cigarettes and tobaco from andora got stopped at reus airportand have them confiscated but have now got a letter back in scotland in spanish to say i have a fine of 3300 euros will i have to pay this will they chase me for the money and if i dont pay will i be able to come back to spain although i dont live in spain i visit about ten times a year thanks


:welcome:

yes they more than likely will chase you - there is cross-border co-operation now for fines etc

as to whether it will cause you problems coming back to Spain if you don't pay it - no idea

what would happen if you had such a large fine in the UK & didn't pay it do you think?


----------



## GLESGAANDY (Jul 2, 2014)

never had that much 15 sleeves and 6 gv thought it was excesive consideing i never knew they were counterfit just bought them off a guy in the pub can i not apeal the decicion or is it binding i never got asked any questions jutst taken and told to board the plane


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

GLESGAANDY said:


> never had that much 15 sleeves and 6 gv thought it was excesive consideing i never knew they were counterfit just bought them off a guy in the pub can i not apeal the decicion or is it binding i never got asked any questions jutst taken and told to board the plane


Are you saying you were over the limit with fake ciggies and backie???

Jo xxx


----------



## GLESGAANDY (Jul 2, 2014)

thought you were aloud 16 and 6 never reilised they were from andora realy no kidding only saved 3 euros a packet guy told me his mate bought to much and was looking for a quick sale must be realy guilable or what realy worried as there is no way i can afford this amount


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GLESGAANDY said:


> thought you were aloud 16 and 6 never reilised they were from andora realy no kidding only saved 3 euros a packet guy told me his mate bought to much and was looking for a quick sale must be realy guilable or what realy worried as there is no way i can afford this amount


you could try contacting the court & ask for time payments


----------



## GLESGAANDY (Jul 2, 2014)

never even knew i had been charged with it just got a letter in never even had to sign for it


----------



## GLESGAANDY (Jul 2, 2014)

its in spanish so i have just translated so much of it and reilised it was a fine


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Clear this up for me. You brought in 16 pouches of backie and 6 sleeves of ciggies?? Is that right?? And they were illegal without the seal??

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

well, you'll have to pay it somehow 


are you sure it's a fine? It might be court papers telling you to appear & outlining what the possible penalties are

maybe you'd better find someone to translate it properly for you


----------



## GLESGAANDY (Jul 2, 2014)

so i was told by spanish customs i didnt know as i had them in my hand luggage and was making mo attempt to conceal them so it was a surprise to me to be told they from andora i got a letter from the spanish tax office and translated says i have been fined 3300 euros there is no way i can pay this and dont know how i can get my case over to the authorities


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

GLESGAANDY said:


> so i was told by spanish customs i didnt know as i had them in my hand luggage and was making mo attempt to conceal them so it was a surprise to me to be told they from andora i got a letter from the spanish tax office and translated says i have been fined 3300 euros there is no way i can pay this and dont know how i can get my case over to the authorities


I still dont fully understand what you are saying, but I do know that ignorance is no excuse for breaking the law - so whether you hid them or not, means nothing

Jo xxxx


----------



## GLESGAANDY (Jul 2, 2014)

it says something about 15 days to reply but it was 20 days since the letter was posted till i got it so it was timed out as i have not signed for the letter i am worried if i make contact with them direct they have got me banged to rights


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GLESGAANDY said:


> it says something about 15 days to reply but it was 20 days since the letter was posted till i got it so it was timed out as i have not signed for the letter i am worried if i make contact with them direct they have got me banged to rights


they have your address

they'll be after their money

count yourself lucky you don't live in Spain - they'd just take it out of your bank without warning

if there wasn't enough they'd take your property & sell it

& if there wasn't enough of that they'd jail you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

GLESGAANDY said:


> it says something about 15 days to reply but it was 20 days since the letter was posted till i got it so it was timed out as i have not signed for the letter i am worried if i make contact with them direct they have got me banged to rights


You need to explain your problem more clearly if you want us to try to help you

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

GLESGAANDY said:


> it says something about 15 days to reply but it was 20 days since the letter was posted till i got it so it was timed out as i have not signed for the letter i am worried if i make contact with them direct they have got me banged to rights


They have you bang to rights as it is as they were not bought in the EU & yes its odds on they will nab you once you step foot in Spain again.


----------



## GLESGAANDY (Jul 2, 2014)

i am trying to explain a clearly as i can and would be very greatful for your help i was in salou on holiday the day before i was coming home a guy i was drinking with all week said his friend had bought to many cigs and baccy and to save money he would give me them at a reduced price so i thought great i saved nearly 60 euros on the shop price on the whole deal just put them oin my bag walked through customs and got stopped i was told they were contraband from andora he just took them off me i never undrstood a word he said i signed it and got on my flight home then 4 weeks later i got a letter from agencies madrid and translated says i have a serios fine of 3330 euros i rely didnt know they from andora but as i never got a chance to tell the police this


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GLESGAANDY said:


> i am trying to explain a clearly as i can and would be very greatful for your help i was in salou on holiday the day before i was coming home a guy i was drinking with all week said his friend had bought to many cigs and baccy and to save money he would give me them at a reduced price so i thought great i saved nearly 60 euros on the shop price on the whole deal just put them oin my bag walked through customs and got stopped i was told they were contraband from andora he just took them off me i never undrstood a word he said i signed it and got on my flight home then 4 weeks later i got a letter from agencies madrid and translated says i have a serios fine of 3330 euros i rely didnt know they from andora but as i never got a chance to tell the police this


there's no advice we can give you except that you have to pay the fine


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

GLESGAANDY said:


> i am trying to explain a clearly as i can and would be very greatful for your help i was in salou on holiday the day before i was coming home a guy i was drinking with all week said his friend had bought to many cigs and baccy and to save money he would give me them at a reduced price so i thought great i saved nearly 60 euros on the shop price on the whole deal just put them oin my bag walked through customs and got stopped i was told they were contraband from andora he just took them off me i never undrstood a word he said i signed it and got on my flight home then 4 weeks later i got a letter from agencies madrid and translated says i have a serios fine of 3330 euros i rely didnt know they from andora but as i never got a chance to tell the police this


So you had more than you're allowed to travel with?! They were purchased in a non EU country.

The question is, doo you know what the legal allowance of ciggies/bacci is??

Jo xxx


----------



## GLESGAANDY (Jul 2, 2014)

what if i have no money to pay it as i live in the uk can they have me arrested


----------



## GLESGAANDY (Jul 2, 2014)

just thought it was spain so no limit


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

GLESGAANDY said:


> what if i have no money to pay it as i live in the uk can they have me arrested


. I believe fines and debts are transferable these days, so probably

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GLESGAANDY said:


> just thought it was spain so no limit


it doesn't matter what you thought

you broke the law, you've been fined


you have to pay


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

GLESGAANDY said:


> just thought it was spain so no limit


 Ignorance is no excuse I'm afraid. You should know exactly what you can and cant do before you do it

Jo xxx


----------



## GLESGAANDY (Jul 2, 2014)

is there no right of apeal in spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

GLESGAANDY said:


> is there no right of apeal in spain


 If there is, what grounds would you use - you cant say its because you didnt know, thats not an excuse

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

GLESGAANDY said:


> i am trying to explain a clearly as i can and would be very greatful for your help i was in salou on holiday the day before i was coming home a guy i was drinking with all week said his friend had bought to many cigs and baccy and to save money he would give me them at a reduced price so i thought great i saved nearly 60 euros on the shop price on the whole deal just put them oin my bag walked through customs and got stopped i was told they were contraband from andora he just took them off me i never undrstood a word he said i signed it and got on my flight home then 4 weeks later i got a letter from agencies madrid and translated says i have a serios fine of 3330 euros i rely didnt know they from andora but as i never got a chance to tell the police this


Well I doubt very much if anyone on here can help you apart from giving you some advice ?

The time you had to explain & get away with just having the goods siezed has gone.
I doubt very much that they will come after you in the UK, but I would not enter Spain again until this issue is dealt with if I were you.
Can you go to a Spanish embassy in the UK and ask for advice/help ?, try that as it will cost you nothing I guess as they already have your details.


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

try contacting anne Mcmahon

Email: [email protected] 
Post: PO Box 4929
Welford on Avon
Stratford upon Avon
CV37 1GS 
Phone: 01789 750142 or 07769 655413 


she is a notary for all things Spanish, either phone or e-mail her, it won't cost you anything or of course you can contact the Spanish embassy. At least you will be able to explain in English and they may negotiate on your behalf.


----------



## GLESGAANDY (Jul 2, 2014)

thanks any advice greatfully accepted


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

You go to Spain ten times a year? Are you bringing back a bag full of baccy each trip?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> You go to Spain ten times a year? Are you bringing back a bag full of baccy each trip?


oooh you great big cynic


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bob_bob said:


> You go to Spain ten times a year? Are you bringing back a bag full of baccy each trip?



..... and didnt know he had to declare it

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

jojo said:


> ..... and didnt know he had to declare it
> 
> Jo xxx


nor did he realise that buying them from a bloke in a pub meant that there was anything the least bit dodgy about them. I mean, why would you?


----------



## GLESGAANDY (Jul 2, 2014)

realy didn't know and I don't bring back every time just that my children asked me this time and by the way they are 32 and 31 I have NEVER EVER been in trouble with the police it wasn't even my money just thought I would save them money


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

GLESGAANDY said:


> realy didn't know and I don't bring back every time just that my children asked me this time and by the way they are 32 and 31 I have NEVER EVER been in trouble with the police it wasn't even my money just thought I would save them money


I'm sorry, maybe I'm being a tad uncharitable. But most people do know, or at least find out about customs and excise beforehand

I hope you get sorted and have learnt a lesson!!!
Jo xxxx


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

You say that you travel to Spain 10 times a year so you can afford to pay, just cut the visits down.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

GLESGAANDY said:


> what if i have no money to pay it as i live in the uk can they have me arrested


Maybe, I don't know..But it's very likely that the collection of this fine will be passed to a Debt Collection Agency who could start court proceedings against you.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

If you took the chance on your children's behalf then surely they will be paying the fine for you. As you say you go to Spain 10 times a year well unless you pay the fine you will have too look for somewhere else to go. Just take it on the chin and hope you don't get stopped again.


----------

